# Yield from sweet potatoes?



## freegal

I am planning on planting Beauregard sweet potatoes. About how many pounds of sweet potatoes will I get from each plant?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

I dont know about pounds, but one year I planted 48 slips, and 40-something lived to produce. I ended up with maybe 5 grocery bags full to the top with sweet potatoes, and they were big like at the grocery. For the first time ever, I was sick of them by winters end. I ended up giving 3 sacks away.

maybe I got something like 5 or 6 potatoes per plant average? Its been a few years, dont rightly remember. I do, however remember letting them go until october. we were warm late that year. I planted them in may.


----------



## Paquebot

Of 3 varieties grown last year, Beauregard was the best overall producer. Vardaman had more tubers but long and skinny. Georgia Jet had larger tubers but not many. All 3 probably averaged between 3 and 4 pounds per plant. 

Beauregard was also everyone's favorite for eating. After 2 years of growing a mix of 3 varieties, 12 each, 50 Beauregard are already on order from Steele: www.sweetpotatoplant.com

Martin


----------



## freegal

Thanks for sharing your experiences and the link to Steele - I hadn't heard of them. Now I can plan better.


----------



## VALENT

This year is my first foray into sweet potatoes. I am trying to produce my own slips at the moment(in the sand.) from some store bought sweet potatoes.


----------



## ladyrua

Freegal - where did you find instructions on starting your own slips? I've always wondered if you *had* to buy slips to start, or if you can start your own like regular taters!


----------



## freegal

I think someone recently posted how to start your own sweet potatoes on this forum. I am buying plants this year because I want a particular variety that will grow well where I live and I don't know what the ones in the store are or if they would do well here.


----------



## dcross

50 plants delivered for $17.50!! Works for me!

Especially better than my local garden center "Yep, those decorative sweet potatoes are the same as the eating ones, and only $3 a plant!"


----------



## Paquebot

I don't think that any company can beat Steele's prices. $17.50 total for 50 plants is indeed correct. Only thing cheaper is starting your own but you'd have to know the variety and if it is suited to your zone. Steele includes Vardaman in their Northern mix. That one could have used another 2 weeks to fill out both times. Another week on both ends of the season would have been perfect. Drop down to Zone 6 and it would be a great one to grow. 

Martin


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

Goodness, here in southern Kentucky we get 50 Beauregard slips for $4.50! I always get them at the feedmill with my other common garden seed. Have ya'll checked at the farm supply stores/feedmills in your area?


----------



## dcross

Stephen in SOKY said:


> Goodness, here in southern Kentucky we get 50 Beauregard slips for $4.50! I always get them at the feedmill with my other common garden seed. Have ya'll checked at the farm supply stores/feedmills in your area?


See my post above


----------

